# Cuttimg Cast Iron?



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Chop saw? Snap cutter?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Chop saw? Snap cutter?


Depends...

1 cut or 300 cuts? The snap is faster.

How precise does the cut need to be?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Chop saw is faster. Unless you use a scissors snapper. Then it's about even. But the chop saw is loud and dusty all over.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

For No-Hub I use a chop box, for Hub, I use snappers. anything over 6 i use a partner saw or electric cut off saw.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

snapper is fast and clean but sometimes I use a cordless angle grinder with a diamond blade but that's dusty


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The spec book on work in schools prohibits snap cutters on cast iron. Abrasive wheels only. Most plumbers just keep the scissor cutter out of sight of the inspector.
I only use chop saws, but technically they are classified as "hot work" due to the sparks, so that is something to watch out for.
I am cleaning up some poor plumbing work in a school - 4th floor, walkup, no storage. I use the 4 1/2" angle grinder with the pipe over a bucket, guiding the sparks and dust into a bucket.


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How about for cutting fittings, which I'm sure none of you does?

If no cut off saw available, it's a snap cutter cleaned up with a peanut grinder.

Flushing the iron dust out of the nose for the next few days is a bonus when using a cut off saw.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> The spec book on work in schools prohibits snap cutters on cast iron. Abrasive wheels only. Most plumbers just keep the scissor cutter out of sight of the inspector.
> I only use chop saws, but technically they are classified as "hot work" due to the sparks, so that is something to watch out for.
> I am cleaning up some poor plumbing work in a school - 4th floor, walkup, no storage. I use the 4 1/2" angle grinder with the pipe over a bucket, guiding the sparks and dust into a bucket.


Newyorkcity what is the reason for not being able to use snap cutters on cast iron in a school?:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> Newyorkcity what is the reason for not being able to use snap cutters on cast iron in a school?:blink:


 Agreed.. what the reason??


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Honestly, I am not sure. I am speculating the concerns are:

-If the cutters are dull, the pipe may have unseen fractures along the length of the pipe.

-If the operator of the snap cutter is not diligent in keeping the chain square, the cut will be crooked and leave gaps in the purchase of the coupling.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> Honestly, I am not sure. I am speculating the concerns are:
> 
> -If the cutters are dull, the pipe may have unseen fractures along the length of the pipe.
> 
> -If the operator of the snap cutter is not diligent in keeping the chain square, the cut will be crooked and leave gaps in the purchase of the coupling.


I'd agree with that. If your schools require Husky couplings like they do here, I can see where that makes sense. Out of square cuts invite leaks when using Huskys.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That attachment work pretty good iantheplumber?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumbus said:


> chop saw? Snap cutter?


*hammer & chisel ... Circa 1955*

*then came the talon cutter, then the snapper, then the ratchett snapper ... Then cutoff saw ... And so on up to the present day ...*


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> hammer & chisel ... Circa 1955
> 
> then came the talon cutter, then the snapper, then the ratchett snapper ... Then cutoff saw ... And so on up to the present day ...


 That's how I first learned.. no patenice, not a Micholagno (sp) type.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> That attachment work pretty good iantheplumber?


Works great for us. Very quick and clean. 

I HATE CI DUST!!!!!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Works great for us. Very quick and clean. I HATE CI DUST!!!!!!


Who makes it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Who makes it?


Rigid. 

It is an accessory for the electric propress.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Works great for us. Very quick and clean.
> 
> I HATE CI DUST!!!!!!


We've got a couple of electric pro presses and have two large CI jobs coming up...

May see if they will buy us one, what's the biggest size they cut?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I will get a pro press setup and the ci cutter one day.... You can bet on that lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> We've got a couple of electric pro presses and have two large CI jobs coming up... May see if they will buy us one, what's the biggest size they cut?


I think it will do 6" but I have only used it for 2" through 4".


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

JWBII said:


> I will get a pro press setup and the ci cutter one day.... You can bet on that lol.


Just looked up the prices for press and cast adapt.......yikes!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Just looked up the prices for press and cast adapt.......yikes!


With the right attachments the press can do both water and gas


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

you can do gas with copper.. its just different fittings, same heads on the press tool..


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> That attachment work pretty good iantheplumber?



havent had a chance to use one yet..

we have 100 of them or so at our shop though..


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Chop saw here. Love that thing


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

iantheplumber said:


> havent had a chance to use one yet..
> 
> we have 100 of them or so at our shop though..


snag me one and send it here haha. i pay same day lmao:thumbsup:


----------



## misterselmo (Nov 7, 2013)

4" angle grinder with a 8" metal cutoff wheel, no guard. Just be sure to squint real hard to protect your eyes.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

misterselmo said:


> 4" angle grinder with a 8" metal cutoff wheel, no guard. Just be sure to squint real hard to protect your eyes.


If that's that way you do it, you can't read the front page here..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I use the ridgid pro press 330 RP with the chain attachment. There is no way a chop saw can even compare with it on speed. It will snap 11/2 threw 4 in. The cost of the attachment is around 450.00. The money can be recouped easily in labor cost. When you can move easily threw a building and never worry about dust,fire alarms or noise. When you have to walk to the chop saw for every cut it cost time,verses bringing the material with you to the work sight. It's all about time.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I use the ridgid pro press 330 RP with the chain attachment. There is no way a chop saw can even compare with it on speed. It will snap 11/2 threw 4 in. The cost of the attachment is around 450.00. The money can be recouped easily in labor cost. When you can move easily threw a building and never worry about dust,fire alarms or noise. When you have to walk to the chop saw for every cut it cost time,verses bringing the material with you to the work sight. It's all about time.


I would buy one if we done a lot of cast iron work,you are 100% correct on your assessment .


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Snaps, or grinder w/ diamond blade, street saw when down in the ditch, and cut off saw when set up for production.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Snaps, or grinder w/ diamond blade, street saw when down in the ditch, and cut off saw when set up for production.


Is this what you mean by a street saw?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm stuck on the rigid 246 ratchet chain cutter. Was broke in on the scissor cutter, bounced my butt all over.

If I ever came into the new century the Press Snap is the way to go for sure.


----------

